# Unicycle what model and year Ha Ha Ha



## rideahiggins (Mar 22, 2011)

I pick this up today from a bike shop that closed after 30 years. So ugly it's cool.


----------



## MartyW (Mar 22, 2011)

That is Cool!


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Im trying to understand why it has a chain?


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 23, 2011)

The more I look the more i think it looks homeade


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah it's home made that's where the Ha Ha Ha comes in. As for the chain, lets just call it an excessory.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

that cool i always wanted on


----------

